# Crankcase pressure check



## gearren (Apr 3, 2005)

I have been trying to fix a Shindaiwa 22T that ran for about an hour, began to run slower and slower, and was finally turned off before it quit. It has compression at 115 psi, rebuilt the carb, good spark, fresh gas(mixed 40:1), key way is good, pulled the cylinder head, no scoring, ring intact, exhaust port clear, spark arrestor screen clear, switch function OK. I have tried starting fluid, no joy. I can't pull this thing anymore! Is it possible that it developed a leak in the case? If I seal the carb and exhaust, and pressurize the engine, what pressure and time would be acceptable? What am I missing on this motor?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

do you have the carb set right.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

What do you mean you can't pull it any more? You mean it will not turn over? If that is the case I would suspect flooding. If that isn't the case it sounds like you have pretty much checked the normal problem areas and I would suspect a crankcase leak.


----------



## gearren (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for the replies...I'm certain the carb is set up right. What I meant about pulling it, is that I'm worn out from trying to start it! (I should have been clearer) My question is..what is the procedure for detecting a crankcase leak in a trimmer motor? And what do you do if it has one?


----------

